# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  On TRT: Feeling tired and SLEEPY

## bobby.average.joe

43 yo Male
240lbs
measured 192 total test before beginning TRT.

I have been on TRT for about 6 weeks (200mg/week Test Cyp) and up until the last week or two I have been a new man!

But, I have recently started to feel tired and sleepy, even falling asleep while sitting in my office, driving even cutting the grass!

This occurs regardless of when I last pinned, day one, three, whatever, I feel crappy.

The question is, is there some hormonal imbalance that could be causing this? Should I increase the amount, frequency or even decrease either one?

This has gotten serious and is making my question my decision to start TRT. This is exactly why I started ... Same sort of symptoms!

Thanks!

----------


## THORSZ

200 a week is a high dose. You might want to try less and check your estro levels. Most guys only take 100 to 125 mgs a week. Hope you feel better.

----------


## bobby.average.joe

Thanks for the reply. Your reference to Estrogen levels started a fact finding mission on my part. I came up with a great reference:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354229

Since I am TRT and not body building (per se') I think I will reduce my intake and see if this helps. Of course, if I had an Estrogen inhibitor handy, I would go that route too.

Thanks again . . . .

----------


## binder

ya, normal starting dosages is 100mg biweekly or 200mg biweekly depending on your total testosterone levels and patient considerations. From there they Adjust the based on bloodwork about every 6-8 weeks.

It could be millions of things. I'm sure sometime in your life as a youth you had that feeling and i'm sure it wasn't because of testosterone . Don't jump on the bandwagon.

Maybe you're just sick? ever think that you could have just caught a bug? Could be caused by stress at work that isn't allowing you to get REM sleep which makes you feel rested. It could be a change in diet that is altering this. Many factors are involved with a person feeling sluggish.

If you're concerned it's hormonal, go to the doctor and have your levels checked. Simple as that. That will at least prove or disprove if it's hormonal.

----------


## bobby.average.joe

Very good points Binder. 

I've just never been in a situation where, if I quit moving for a few minutes, I just drop off to sleep! That's what led me to believe it must be hormonal . . . . 

Thanks.

----------


## zaggahamma

agree with thorz...
get rechecked as i'm sure you were....and yes check the estro this time...my estradiol went way up on a much smaller dose of test than yours....and also i have noticed myself and have read many posts to confirm that red blood cell count can tend to go up when on test and when i give blood i feel "tuned up" again
also agree with binder....SLEEP = VERY VERY IMPORTANT.
best of luck bro

----------


## binder

Yes, my hemoglobin runs high. When i give blood i feel great. I have to give blood as much as i can to keep my hemoglobin within normal limits. I've always been that way.

You should talk to your doctor about narcolepsy. You might have a mild case of it. It causes sudden onset of sleepiness. Doesn't have to knock you out, it just makes you really tired for no reason.

----------


## Coach 44

I'm going through the same thing. It doesn't help that it has been 110 degrees here in the desert and humid as hell. I've already reduced my cyp from 200 mgs./week to 100 mgs./week. I'm hoping it's just the weather.

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

> Thanks for the reply. Your reference to Estrogen levels started a fact finding mission on my part. I came up with a great reference:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354229
> 
> Since I am TRT and not body building (per se') I think I will reduce my intake and see if this helps. Of course, if I had an *Estrogen inhibitor handy*, I would go that route too.
> 
> Thanks again . . . .


If you want those you can click on the link above titled "Research Chems and Supplies" sponsored by this site.

----------

